# ticketed for emissions



## Devin 85

The other day I got pulled over in the (rain) by a state trooper reason being was my window tent...I knew that it could happen...but then the guy crawls under my truck, (2006 dodge 2500) then goes to his car and writes me a ticket for emissions not having a muffler! I have 4" straight pipe!!...from what I knew or thought I knew u didn't have to have emmisions on a diesel truck depending on yr. Has anyone ever had a similar situation how did u go upon fixing the issue?...Got a warning for window tent!!!


----------



## mchildress

Got to have a muffler now. They are not supposed to put an inspection sticker on the truck without one. Started a couple years back. You can put a flow through on just have to have a muffler.


----------



## goodwood

a muffler changes sound not the chemical composition of exhaust gas. i guess a muffler may be part of emmissions by state law?


----------



## captnickm

I am interested in this as well. I have the same truck as you with just a resonator and no muffler. I wonder what the laws say about that?


----------



## andre3k

Texas Transportation code

Sec. 547.604. MUFFLER REQUIRED. (a) A motor vehicle shall be equipped with a muffler in good working condition that continually operates to prevent excessive or unusual noise.
(b) A person may not use a muffler cutout, bypass, or similar device on a motor vehicle.
Acts 1995, 74th Leg., ch. 165, Sec. 1, eff. Sept. 1, 1995.


----------



## Lyssy

Before the turbo was considered a muffler by the states definition. Guess they've added a note in there since then. 
20.15 Exhaust System - Every motor vehicle shall at all times be equipped with muffler in good working order and in constant operation.

Muffler defined: Muffler is a device consisting of a series of chambers or baffle plates or other mechanical design for the purpose of receiving exhaust gas from an internal combustion engine and/or turbine wheels for the purpose of receiving exhaust gas from a diesel engine, both of which are effective in reducing noise.

NOTE: On vehicles manufactured or equipped with a muffler and a turbo, the muffler must be present and in good working order.

The exhaust system includes the manifolds, gaskets, exhaust lines, mufflers, resonators, tailpiping, and supporting hardware.


----------



## muney pit

What an *******. Leave it up to dps to screw with a guy because he's trying to save money on fuel because the lovely epa wants to restrict the ammount of soot in the air. Even if that means cutting fuel millage in half when we are supose to be running out of oil. :/ freakin dumb *** supermen. Go arrest a crackhead and leave working people alone.


----------



## Devin 85

Took the truck to get inspected today and it passed as is....I have talked to several people...(proformance diesel shops) and they said that they have never heard of that bulls**t, my guess is that it is a law but rarely enforced and since he pulled me over in the rain then he was gonna write a ticket..." gotta meet a quota"


----------



## Ah Yeah

Devin 85 said:


> The other day I got pulled over in the (rain) by a state trooper reason being was my window tent...I knew that it could happen...but then the guy crawls under my truck, (2006 dodge 2500) then goes to his car and writes me a ticket for emissions not having a muffler! I have 4" straight pipe!!...from what I knew or thought I knew u didn't have to have emmisions on a diesel truck depending on yr. Has anyone ever had a similar situation how did u go upon fixing the issue?...Got a warning for window tent!!!


prime example of serve and protect right there. i know when im on the road i feel sooooo much safer when i can see others through their own personal tint(sarcasm). then the fact you will have to put a muffler on will quite frankly save lives. NOT!!!

just goes to show that they are the bullies, the ones in charge, and if you dont like it, tough. take a stand, fight for your principles, and end up doing time. you are boxed in coming and going. entrapment from birth, lol. fixing the issue is to call the state legislature and have them change it back..... :-/ good luck.

you are slave, you cant make your own decisions in life, even if that decision isnt affecting a single other person.

P.S.
on the real, those 5.9's probably should have some sort of muffling device. straight piped they are pretty loud. sound good, yes. but loud, yes.


----------



## BATWING

Man thats to bad about the ticket. I have about a 1/2 dozen of those 5.9 Dodge trucks running my hood striaght piped and they sound absolutely ridiculous. Kinda like multiple crop dusters fly all day and night. Im all for performance and efficiency but some people running deletes have gone a little to far.


----------



## Gottagofishin

BATWING said:


> Man thats to bad about the ticket. I have about a 1/2 dozen of those 5.9 Dodge trucks running my hood striaght piped and they sound absolutely ridiculous. Kinda like multiple crop dusters fly all day and night. Im all for performance and efficiency but some people running deletes have gone a little to far.


Like the guy that used to go down my street at 2 or 3 in the morning several times a week.

I finally called the police and asked them to sit out there. I'm not sure whether they ticketed him or not, but he doesn't come down my street any more.

I have no problem with people wasting money on their trucks or their motorcycles, until it disturbs my right to peace and quiet in my own home. Then I have a problem.

This whole gas mileage argument is BS. The lift kits and over-sized tires make that pretty clear. If you want good gas mileage get a Prius, but stop using that as an excuse for making a truck as obnoxious as possible. It sounds almost as ridiculous as the trucks themselves.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Whether you get a ticket in TX or not, tampering with or removing components of the emissions system are a violation of federal law. It is only a matter of time before the EPA ties state funding grants to states' enforcement. If you took cat off or gutted it, you're eligible to be doing time with the Fed's (not that it is likely).


----------



## yakPIRATE

BATWING said:


> Man thats to bad about the ticket. I have about a 1/2 dozen of those 5.9 Dodge trucks running my hood striaght piped and they sound absolutely ridiculous. Kinda like multiple crop dusters fly all day and night. Im all for performance and efficiency but some people running deletes have gone a little to far.


Straight pipped dodges sound like a giant is throwing up. All the cool kids think it sounds good


----------



## BATWING

yakPIRATE said:


> Straight pipped dodges sound like a giant is throwing up. All the cool kids think it sounds good


uuumm no. 6cyl anything sounds like trash, especially straight piped or open header. Its even much worse than the Honda Accord with the motor cycle exhaust puking blue smoke.


----------



## yakPIRATE

BATWING said:


> uuumm no. 6cyl anything sounds like trash, especially straight piped or open header. Its even much worse than the Honda Accord with the motor cycle exhaust puking blue smoke.


That was meant to say it sounds like S!!! unless you like the sound throwing up makes


----------



## Gottagofishin

Well, not all six cylinders sound bad....


----------



## Raider Red

Had a 98 dodge dually that i straight piped when I was younger.Used to love the sound that old 24 valve made. No tune or anything else never had a problem back then, but i knew i could get a ticket or have trouble getting inspected. Its nothing new but they are starting to crack down on that kind of stuff. Like others have said i think the ones that take it to the extreme are drawing the attention and the rest of us are paying for it.


----------



## bobbyoshay

i wish that trooper would make his way over to my area. there are 20+ goats running around here that are nothing more than grocery getters that are straight piped. it really cracks me up with they are running a 4" pipe with a 8-10" tip.


----------



## Jerry-rigged

Gottagofishin said:


> Well, not all six cylinders sound bad....


Only sounds decent above 6k... Below that, sound like a honda with a fart-can.


----------



## ReelWork

bobbyoshay said:


> i wish that trooper would make his way over to my area. there are 20+ goats running around here that are nothing more than grocery getters that are straight piped. it really cracks me up with they are running a 4" pipe with a 8-10" tip.


Ain't that the truth... :headknock


----------



## Gottagofishin

Maybe on your computer speakers, but stand next to one and honestly tell me that. There's a bass note at a low RPMs that will vibrate your liver. You feel it more than you hear it.


----------



## Jerry-rigged

Ok, maybe "that one" is the exception. But I have never heard a 4 or 6 that sounded really good at idle or at moderate speed. And yes, there are a lot of Porsche at my work, one or two are the GTR or whatever they call the street racer. At low RPM they sound flat and lifeless. Probably best sounding V6 I have heard in person was a Nissan 380 that had a lot of work done. Still was a bit flat at idle, but started 'barking' pretty quick, maybe 3k rpm

And to get back to the thread topic, most Dodge diesels I have heard have that same flat tone, although with a lot of bass and whistle added.


----------



## Galveston Yankee

Pocketfisherman said:


> Whether you get a ticket in TX or not, tampering with or removing components of the emissions system are a violation of federal law. It is only a matter of time before the EPA ties state funding grants to states' enforcement. If you took cat off or gutted it, you're eligible to be doing time with the Fed's (not that it is likely).


For diesel, it is model 2010 or newer. Dodge met the 2010 emission requirements in 2007 with their new 6.7L Cummins. However, the owner can do whatever they want to the exhaust system as long as they are within their state's requirements.

Personally, I deleted the NOX filter and the DPF. Still have the cat and muffler. Tuned it to 70 hp above stock and improved fuel economy by 20+%


----------



## Redfish Chevy

That's crazy. I would be SOL as my 2011 duramax came without a muffler. Only a particulate filter which I removed. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seeker

Here you have it..

https://autos.yahoo.com/news/conser...-cars-spew-black-smoke-protest-190500408.html


----------



## Seeker

Lawd knows.. don't forget about these.






Getcha some..


----------



## Gottagofishin

Seeker said:


> Here you have it..
> 
> https://autos.yahoo.com/news/conser...-cars-spew-black-smoke-protest-190500408.html


Wow. That's messed up.


----------



## Seeker

I know.. I used to get a lot of tickets hen I had blown out glass packs back in the day. That chevy was load as all get out. I paid them with a smile.. Kept my packs and ran them as loud as I could just to get my monies worth ;-).. It was the same Highway Patrolman every time. He had it out for me for some reason. Unfortunately for him I knew the Justice of the peace for the area this fine outstanding rookie patrolman worked and had him politely re-assigned to an area where his services were utilized more efficiently.. oh well..


----------



## FoghornLeghorn

I wish they'd ticket every coal-roller, Harley, crotch rocket and modified import car with a loud muffler. It's noise pollution. It's rude and inconsiderate to the world around you.

The noise and smoke from this small percentage of diesel owners makes the rest of us look like dumb hicks in public opinion. Guilt by association.

I have a Diesel truck, and there's no reason to completely delete a muffler.


----------



## Gottagofishin

FoghornLeghorn said:


> I wish they'd ticket every coal-roller, Harley, crotch rocket and modified *import car with a loud muffler*. It's noise pollution. It's rude and inconsiderate to the world around you.
> 
> The noise and smoke from this small percentage of diesel owners makes the rest of us look like dumb hicks in public opinion. Guilt by association.
> 
> I have a Diesel truck, and there's no reason to completely delete a muffler.


Well, let's not go overboard. We do need the exception to prove the rule. At least between 8 am and 10 PM.


----------



## Reloder28

Devin 85 said:


> The other day I got pulled over in the (rain) by a state trooper reason being was my window tent......Got a warning for window tent!!!


Why on earth do you have a tent on your window? Wouldn't window tint be easier?


----------



## HOO'S NEXT

FoghornLeghorn said:


> I wish they'd ticket every coal-roller, Harley, crotch rocket and modified import car with a loud muffler. It's noise pollution. It's rude and inconsiderate to the world around you.
> 
> The noise and smoke from this small percentage of diesel owners makes the rest of us look like dumb hicks in public opinion. Guilt by association.
> 
> I have a Diesel truck, and there's no reason to completely delete a muffler.


Well, ignorance is bliss I guess. You do realize that most of the folks out there aren't JoBob ******* trying to make the most noise and roll the most coal that they possibly can, correct? The majority are just normal guys that want to modify their vehicles to improve performance and extend the engines life. The diesel pickup trucks of today are designed to EPA standards vice the laws of physics. While a muffler will help with the "noise pollution" it does nothing for coal (carbon) suppression, that would be the job of the DPF (Diesel Particulate Filter). However, the DPF is one of the main contributors to early failure of the modern day diesel engine, as it dumps large amounts of fuel to burn off the carbon that gets built up on the DPF and in doing so some of the extra fuel blows by your piston rings resulting in dilution of your lube oil and shazam bye bye engine. I could write a book about all the non essential components placed on todays diesel engines to satisfy the EPA and libtards of the world, but the bottom line is folks want improved performance and reliability and the only way to do that is to remove some of the factory equipment and replace it. This in all cases requires tuning to be involved of which one of the by products is louder exhaust and more smoke. If you ever find yourself behind a guy that is in regen on his diesel you will gladly take the guy rolling coal, as the regen is just as much smoke but smells like a paint factory is on fire. Now all that being said, if you want to throw the guy's with 15" echo tips or dual 10" smoke stacks with cow balls hanging off of their rear bumper into the "dumb hicks" category I would tend to agree with you but don't be ****** off at the guys that are just trying to maximize efficiency and increase engine life. With the prices of these trucks in the 55 - 65k range I want it to last as long as it can.


----------



## Frontier21

HOO'S NEXT said:


> Well, ignorance is bliss I guess. You do realize that most of the folks out there aren't JoBob ******* trying to make the most noise and roll the most coal that they possibly can, correct? *The majority are just normal guys that want to modify their vehicles to improve performance and extend the engines life*. The diesel pickup trucks of today are designed to EPA standards vice the laws of physics. While a muffler will help with the "noise pollution" it does nothing for coal (carbon) suppression, that would be the job of the DPF (Diesel Particulate Filter). However, the DPF is one of the main contributors to early failure of the modern day diesel engine, as it dumps large amounts of fuel to burn off the carbon that gets built up on the DPF and in doing so some of the extra fuel blows by your piston rings resulting in dilution of your lube oil and shazam bye bye engine. I could write a book about all the non essential components placed on todays diesel engines to satisfy the EPA and libtards of the world, but the bottom line is folks want improved performance and reliability and the only way to do that is to remove some of the factory equipment and replace it. This in all cases requires tuning to be involved of which one of the by products is louder exhaust and more smoke. If you ever find yourself behind a guy that is in regen on his diesel you will gladly take the guy rolling coal, as the regen is just as much smoke but smells like a paint factory is on fire. Now all that being said, if you want to throw the guy's with 15" echo tips or dual 10" smoke stacks with cow balls hanging off of their rear bumper into the "dumb hicks" category I would tend to agree with you but don't be ****** off at the guys that are just trying to maximize efficiency and increase engine life. With the prices of these trucks in the 55 - 65k range I want it to last as long as it can.


Finally someone on here gets it! :cheers:


----------



## quacker.smacker101

HOO'S NEXT said:


> Well, ignorance is bliss I guess. You do realize that most of the folks out there aren't JoBob ******* trying to make the most noise and roll the most coal that they possibly can, correct? The majority are just normal guys that want to modify their vehicles to improve performance and extend the engines life. The diesel pickup trucks of today are designed to EPA standards vice the laws of physics. While a muffler will help with the "noise pollution" it does nothing for coal (carbon) suppression, that would be the job of the DPF (Diesel Particulate Filter). However, the DPF is one of the main contributors to early failure of the modern day diesel engine, as it dumps large amounts of fuel to burn off the carbon that gets built up on the DPF and in doing so some of the extra fuel blows by your piston rings resulting in dilution of your lube oil and shazam bye bye engine. I could write a book about all the non essential components placed on todays diesel engines to satisfy the EPA and libtards of the world, but the bottom line is folks want improved performance and reliability and the only way to do that is to remove some of the factory equipment and replace it. This in all cases requires tuning to be involved of which one of the by products is louder exhaust and more smoke. If you ever find yourself behind a guy that is in regen on his diesel you will gladly take the guy rolling coal, as the regen is just as much smoke but smells like a paint factory is on fire. Now all that being said, if you want to throw the guy's with 15" echo tips or dual 10" smoke stacks with cow balls hanging off of their rear bumper into the "dumb hicks" category I would tend to agree with you but don't be ****** off at the guys that are just trying to maximize efficiency and increase engine life. With the prices of these trucks in the 55 - 65k range I want it to last as long as it can.


^^^ this guy gets it. Hit the nail on the head.

As someone who drives a diesel with 5 inch strait pipe all the way to the back and all my egr removed my truck is a lot healthier .

If only i still had pics of what the egr looked like when i took it off. Almost closed shut with soot. Thats not good for a truck.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Maybe your truck is healthier, but you are exposing the general population to known carcinogens. The exhaust treatment and DPF is there for a reason. I sincerely hope you never experience someone close to you suffering from and dying from lung cancer. It is about the hardest way to die you can imagine.



quacker.smacker101 said:


> ^^^ this guy gets it. Hit the
> nail on the head.
> 
> As someone who drives a diesel with 5 inch strait pipe all the way to the back and all my egr removed my truck is a lot healthier .
> 
> If only i still had pics of what the egr looked like when i took it off. Almost closed shut with soot. Thats not good for a truck.


----------



## Tortuga

Why in the world would someone pay $65,000. for a danged pickup truck ?


----------



## quacker.smacker101

Pocketfisherman said:


> Maybe your truck is healthier, but you are exposing the general population to known carcinogens. The exhaust treatment and DPF is there for a reason. I sincerely hope you never experience someone close to you suffering from and dying from lung cancer. It is about the hardest way to die you can imagine.


I guarantee my truck puts out less harmfully emissions than a gasser. People freak out cause sometimes diesels emissions are visible. But stand in a closed room with a gasser running an tell me how long you last than try the same with a diesel.

And i drive a 04 duramax my truck dont have the dpf junk

Their are much worse things in the air to worry about


----------



## Gottagofishin

quacker.smacker101 said:


> I guarantee my truck puts out less harmfully emissions than a gasser. People freak out cause sometimes diesels emissions are visible. But stand in a closed room with a gasser running an tell me how long you last than try the same with a diesel.
> 
> And i drive a 04 duramax my truck dont have the dpf junk
> 
> Their are much worse things in the air to worry about


why don't you go ahead and try that test on yourself. You might want to do a little more research first though.


----------



## hog_down

Seeker said:


> Lawd knows.. don't forget about these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getcha some..


Those trucks are not street driven, and do not run coolant, and have more money in the motor than you would imagine. 'Rolling the coal' is why I sold both of my Dodges, the EPA will crack down on emissions.


----------



## Seeker

I know, just used as an example.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT

Pocketfisherman said:


> Maybe your truck is healthier, but you are exposing the general population to known carcinogens. The exhaust treatment and DPF is there for a reason. I sincerely hope you never experience someone close to you suffering from and dying from lung cancer. It is about the hardest way to die you can imagine.


You can't be serious, right? You are honestly blaming folks driving diesel pickup trucks for causing lung cancer? That is the most absurd thing I have ever heard in my life. I watched my grandfather die of lung cancer and never once did he blame it on the diesel pickup trucks of today or the tractors he drove for 50 years working as a farmer. All of us were pretty **** sure it was the pack or two a day of Camel non-filters he smoked for 50+ years that caused it, as is the cause of most cases of lung cancer. If you don't like diesel trucks don't buy or drive one. I will continue to drive my modified diesel truck as will millions of others and I will chuckle a little each time I start it when I think about there being people so ate up with the dumb *** that they believe I am to blame for cancer. Lol what a knuckle head.


----------



## whistlingdixie

The state trooper has my thumbs up. I really can not stand the diesel, gas, or motorcycles that ride around with extremely loud exhaust. No different then the thugs with loud sound systems at the gas station.


----------



## cva34

andre3k said:


> Texas Transportation code
> 
> Sec. 547.604. MUFFLER REQUIRED. (a) A motor vehicle shall be equipped with a muffler in good working condition that continually operates to prevent excessive or unusual noise.
> (b) A person may not use a muffler cutout, bypass, or similar device on a motor vehicle.
> Acts 1995, 74th Leg., ch. 165, Sec. 1, eff. Sept. 1, 1995.


Best news I heard //Now they need to enforce it..


----------



## txwader247

cva34 said:


> Best news I heard //Now they need to enforce it..


Notice that was passed in 1995. Who really knows if enforcement will ramp up? Personally, I will take my chances with my modified diesel in hopes of keeping it running healthy longer.

Hopefully I don't give too many people lung cancer:headknock


----------



## reelfast

lol... dude, if you didn't know that was illegal you must either be 16 years old or living under a rock.


----------



## Redfish Chevy

Well if this is the law then GM is out of compliance as my dmax did not come with a muffler off of the lot, only a diesel particulate filter which is not a muffler


----------



## txwader247

Redfish Chevy said:


> Well if this is the law then GM is out of compliance as my dmax did not come with a muffler off of the lot, only a diesel particulate filter which is not a muffler


Your muffler is most likely right behind the DPF where it looks like one big piece. On my truck at least, the cat was right after the down pipe followed by DPF and then muffler.


----------



## oOslikOo

Redfish Chevy said:


> Well if this is the law then GM is out of compliance as my dmax did not come with a muffler off of the lot, only a diesel particulate filter which is not a muffler


New diesels whisper LOL.


----------



## oOslikOo

txwader247 said:


> Your muffler is most likely right behind the DPF where it looks like one big piece. On my truck at least, the cat was right after the down pipe followed by DPF and then muffler.


Yes sir


----------



## Redfish Chevy

Here is a pic of the lmm exhaust (pre 2011) 







The muffler is shown at the end

Here is a pic of the lml (after 2011) 







This is what my exhaust looked like. There is no muffler, only a Dpf. Here is another view of the breakdown showing no muffler


----------



## Ah Yeah

HOO'S NEXT said:


> You can't be serious, right? You are honestly blaming folks driving diesel pickup trucks for causing lung cancer? That is the most absurd thing I have ever heard in my life. I watched my grandfather die of lung cancer and never once did he blame it on the diesel pickup trucks of today or the tractors he drove for 50 years working as a farmer. All of us were pretty **** sure it was the pack or two a day of Camel non-filters he smoked for 50+ years that caused it, as is the cause of most cases of lung cancer. If you don't like diesel trucks don't buy or drive one. I will continue to drive my modified diesel truck as will millions of others and I will chuckle a little each time I start it when I think about there being people so ate up with the dumb *** that they believe I am to blame for cancer. Lol what a knuckle head.


i could not agree more. some people are small in the head. pf does not want to talk about what kind of smoke(cigarettes) caused his family member to die(everyone has to one day). he's the type of person that paints everything with the same brush. who knows, one day it might be illegal to even bbq in your own backyard because of doogooders like pf. its smoke, so it must be bad.


----------



## txwader247

Redfish Chevy said:


> Here is a pic of the lmm exhaust (pre 2011)
> View attachment 1564593
> 
> The muffler is shown at the end
> 
> Here is a pic of the lml (after 2011)
> View attachment 1564601
> 
> This is what my exhaust looked like. There is no muffler, only a Dpf. Here is another view of the breakdown showing no muffler
> View attachment 1564609


That is weird, but it looks like you are right. However as big as that DPF is, could there be a muffler inside the back half of it? I know the diagram doesn't show one, but that's crazy that a newer vehicle has no muffler. Or do trucks that need DEF use the DPF as a muffler?


----------



## oOslikOo




----------



## Pocketfisherman

Ah Yeah said:


> i could not agree more. some people are small in the head. pf does not want to talk about what kind of smoke(cigarettes) caused his family member to die(everyone has to one day). he's the type of person that paints everything with the same brush. who knows, one day it might be illegal to even bbq in your own backyard because of doogooders like pf. its smoke, so it must be bad.


Neither of my parents smoked. My dad ran earthmoving equipment for 35 yrs, my mom worked in the lab at Standard Oil's big refinery in whiting indiana. Both had prolonged exposure to hydrocarbons. Calling someone "small in the head" because they have a point of view different than your own is.....well I'll just attribute that to your lack of maturity and leave it at that.


----------



## revag12

> some people are small in the head. pf does not want to talk about what kind of smoke(cigarettes) caused his family member to die(everyone has to one day). he's the type of person that paints everything with the same brush.


So only people who smoke get lung cancer? Sounds like you are the one that is small in the head and paints everything with the same brush! I recently lost a very close friend to lung cancer. He was 42 and never puffed a cig in his life. It has been long known that air quality is a factor in the development of some lung cancers. While no one likes changes to the emission standards, improving air quality kind of makes sense if you ever actually do some research and consider the bigger picture.


----------



## reelfast

FoghornLeghorn said:


> I wish they'd ticket every coal-roller, Harley, crotch rocket and modified import car with a loud muffler. It's noise pollution. It's rude and inconsiderate to the world around you.
> 
> The noise and smoke from this small percentage of diesel owners makes the rest of us look like dumb hicks in public opinion. Guilt by association.
> 
> I have a Diesel truck, and there's no reason to completely delete a muffler.


While we're at it? What else should we go ahead and make illegal??? lol! Gee whizzzz.....


----------



## Reynolds4

Children....Play nice!


----------



## leadhead10

oOslikOo said:


> New diesels whisper LOL.


Mine does! :rotfl: If I was near it I would post a video of the whispering sound coming from the wastegate opening up after 36psi. Shortly after rolling coal all over a Prius!

Why has 2cool turned from a fun forum to a place where everyone just complains?


----------



## Pocketfisherman

As one gains maturity, one becomes less self centered and more aware of doing what is good for the environment and doing good for others. One comes to realize it is not "all about you", and you are a cog in a much bigger machine and that an individual's action can make the world a better place. You should be thankful those people drive priuses because they bring down the manufacturers CAFE numbers enough to also sell trucks like yours.


----------



## Gottagofishin

Speaking of maturity... Last night after dinner me and Mrs. GGF were taking a drive with the top down, when I noticed a big Cummins coming up behind me with purpose. It was pretty obvious what was on his mind so I took appropriate action and avoided the situation. 

He wiffed. 

It seems to be some kind of a sport these days for people with "Coal Rollers". I run into it about once a month. I think of it as the ******* version of randomly punching people in the back of the head to see if you can knock them out. It's pretty much the same thing.


----------



## leadhead10

Pocketfisherman said:


> As one gains maturity, one becomes less self centered and more aware of doing what is good for the environment and doing good for others. One comes to realize it is not "all about you", and you are a cog in a much bigger machine and that an individual's action can make the world a better place. You should be thankful those people drive priuses because they bring down the manufacturers CAFE numbers enough to also sell trucks like yours.


Ok ok I see your point and somewhat agree with you. However I dont think that us "immature" diesel owners are the cause of your parents dying from lung cancer. Maybe it was due to the fact your dad sat behind the exhaust of the heavy equipment he ran for 35 years? My numbers might be off but either way it wasnt due to other diesel owners. My grandad also died of Lung cancer at an early age. All due to picking up cigarette smoking at 12 years old.

I dont need anyone's approval to help me sleep at night. However my statement in the previous post made me sound like the Cummins driving D-bag that Gottagofishin is talking about.. Im not that guy but I cant lie. It does feel good to put a little puff inside a fart pipe toting Jap car if its convenient.


----------



## Gottagofishin

leadhead10 said:


> Im not that guy but I cant lie. It does feel good to put a little puff inside a fart pipe toting Jap car if its convenient.


So you actually are that guy. Seriously? Why can't you just enjoy your truck without getting pleasure from causing irritation to others who have done nothing to you?

I don't really want to start a fight with you, but that is exactly what I am talking about. Even when I'm in my truck and some dufus decides to roll coal in front of me just because he can, I have to smell it for the next half mile because it gets into my AC. It usually gives me a headache.

Just have a little common respect for your fellow residents of the planet.

And while I'm at it. I grew up in the 60s when pollution almost destroyed some of our best natural habitats. It got pretty bad in he late sixties and early seventies. You 20 something's don't realize how close we came to losing some of our best sporting habitats. Coal rolling is not consistent with being a true outdoor sportsman. You've got to walk the walk. Otherwise you're just flapping your gums. Just my .02


----------



## leadhead10

Gottagofishin said:


> Just my .02


Your right, Im not going to fight about this.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

And so it begins ..... http://green.autoblog.com/2014/08/1...coal-illegal-in-nj/?ncid=edlinkusauto00000016


----------

